
New John Carmack Software Doubles Oculus Home Resolution on Gear VR - smacktoward
https://uploadvr.com/new-john-carmack-software-doubles-oculus-home-resolution-gear-vr/
======
quakeguy
I wonder how those "cylindrical layers" JC implemented are a product of just
well enforced dogmas (again).

Carmack never does things twice, mind you.

